# Love?



## KingofHearts (Feb 22, 2009)

"Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always preserves."
-- 1 Corinthians 13:4-7

LOVE is a happy thing.
It makes us laugh.
It makes us sing.
It makes us sad.
It makes us cry.
It makes us seek the reason why.
It makes us take.
It makes us give.
Above all else it makes us LIVE.


It is not the presence or absence of people that makes the difference because a person need not be lonely even if he is alone. Sometimes it is good to be alone. But that does not make us lonely. It is not a matter of being present WITH someone. It is a matter of being present TO someone.

So remember...If you love someone, tell them. Remember always to say what you mean. Never be afraid to express yourself. Take this opportunity to tell someone what they mean to you. Seize the day and have no regrets.

Most importantly, stay close to your friends and family, for they have helped make you the person that you are today and are what it's all about anyway.

I don't know about you guys, but I want this love! =3 Comments? Feelings? Thoughts?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 22, 2009)

For a second, I thought the topic was referring to the song.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 22, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> For a second, I thought the topic was referring to the song.


omgz i love that song!


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 22, 2009)

Nobody loves me... :'(


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nobody loves me... :'(


I'd rather not to loved, than to be hated. Everyone hates me.
=/


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 22, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I have enough hate, too.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY!
LETS BE HATED BUDDIES!


----------



## Horus (Feb 22, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in that case, wants some hate?


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 22, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure....gimme all u wanna give
=D


----------



## Horus (Feb 22, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright 

here goes nothing

you *censored.3.0*ing suck like a freaking *censored.4.0* you god damn *censored.4.0* *censored.3.0* you *censored.3.0* you *censored.3.0* a poptart with a piece of *censored.2.0* you *censored.3.0*ing piece of *censored.2.0*

^ that looks funny, I'm joking of course o_-


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 23, 2009)

umm pm me what it really said
i didnt understand the 2.0's and the others


----------



## Miranda (Feb 23, 2009)

Love really is an amazing thing. I consider myself lucky enough to have experienced real love and it was the best feeling in the world. <3


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 23, 2009)

Nobody loves me... </3 I mean, good on everyone though, why should they?


----------



## Laurie. (Feb 23, 2009)

It's too complicated.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 23, 2009)

What is love?

Bebe don't hurt meh...

I've experienced true love, maybe i have and i'm not aware of the signs...


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't like love.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 23, 2009)

Love hurts, really.

To tell the truth I don't think I'm ready or my self esteem is high enough to have love again tbh...


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 23, 2009)

Love is an integral part of our society, and ourselves.

Though everybody may not know their "romantic" love, love itself connects us.  The word "love" itself is too broad to tell every possible kind of love there can be.

It may be painful, it may be joyful, but it's an emotion that fills the heart like no other.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh, you don't deserve love.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Feb 23, 2009)

Love sucks.
With a capitol suck.


----------



## Princess (Feb 23, 2009)

Love is great.
But only with great people.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

I gave up on romantic love.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

OoOoOoOoOoO

More Bible verses, which means more flamewars.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

Love is the greatest emotion ever created, next to sadness of course.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

inb4lock


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

And of course when you add Sadness and Love together you get Heartbreak, Lonliness, Suicide, and Rape.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

You all are loved! =3


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

Love is just a series of carefully disguised violations.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

nice^


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry, I just had that sitting around and had to use it. >_>'


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

LMFAO, what is the photo of?


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

I dunno.
*shrugs*


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey DF, this is completely off topic, but you have Brawl?


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Hey DF, this is completely off topic, but you have Brawl?


Yeah, why?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 23, 2009)

I love love. ;;A;;


----------



## squishysaar (Feb 23, 2009)

i love that verse.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2009)

I wish I was loved. Not by relatives, but I still need their support.


----------



## John102 (Feb 23, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I wish I was loved. Not by relatives, but I still need their support.


sounds like you need a GF. Your still young, love will come.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 24, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> You all are loved! =3


I'm not.  :brrrr:   :'(  *sigh*


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 24, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you Muh Pit. =3

See I told you.

=DDD


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

There are some people that love sucks for, like Chris Brown and Rhianna ROFL!!!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

*censored.3.0* love.

*coughimonlysayingthatbecasueiveneverdatedanyoneandnoonelovesmecough*

=r


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

I would never say that, especially if I did know that tidbit of info......


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> I would never say that, especially if I did know that tidbit of info......


Hmm? Tidbit of info?


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Arctic Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeahinyoursentencewithnospaces


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm confused about what you're talking about.


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* love.
> 
> *coughimonlysayingthatbecasueiveneverdatedanyoneandnoonelovesmecough*
> 
> =r


This one ^


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but what tidbit of info are you talking about? The part that I've never dated anyone?


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> yeah


There's a very good reason for that


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

idk why but you remind me of a person that would be a famous poet and would have a very detailed life story lol! I don't know why but I just thought of it


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> idk why but you remind me of a person that would be a famous poet and would have a very detailed life story lol! I don't know why but I just thought of it


Meh, my reason is actually quite simple.


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

No! Your pic is dragging me into depression lol. It's......so......so sad!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nobody loves me... :'(


Please keep your WAHAAHAHAHHH NO ONE LOVES MMMEE CRRRYYY CRRYY  CCRYY Thoughts to yourself.

Look your on the internet No-One-Cares.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People on e-Harmony might though.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 24, 2009)

*censored.3.0* love. 
*coughimonlysayingthatbecauseigotdumpedtodaycough*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* love.
> *coughimonlysayingthatbecauseigotdumpedtodaycough*


That's gotta bite.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point.

Look your on the internet TBT No-One-Cares.

Your online GF that was going to get raped and u beat up by that pedophile mega?


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he's right. And maybe some people aren't as rude as others, and some care just because they're nice.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah real women just break your heart, from now on i'm dating robots and virtual women.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* love.
> *coughimonlysayingthatbecauseigotdumpedtodaycough*


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Yeah real women just break your heart, from now on i'm dating robots and virtual women.


Have fun with that.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Yeah real women just break your heart, from now on i'm dating robots and virtual women.


Real? you mean you online GF wasn't?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was a real person on the other side of our computer screens. :l I'm talking about women like in dating sims and stuff.


----------



## Adds1028 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hate is a terrible thing.  Although I usually crush people's feelings. which in my case is fun.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* love.
> *coughimonlysayingthatbecauseigotdumpedtodaycough*


Yeah, um... you don't actually have to do that thing you said you would >_>


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah online girlfriends don't count...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> Yeah online girlfriends don't count...


they can


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Arctic Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only like e-Harmony ones...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a funny e-harmony story. PM me if you want to know.


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

lol but usually they meet eachother irl right?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 24, 2009)

Virtual Women
Ups: They do what you want, never break up with you, and tell you they love you
Downs: You can't touch them.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got rejected from it? >.>

And yeah, they usually meet up Artic Kyle unless they break up in the online stage.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Virtual Women
> Ups: They do what you want, never break up with you, and tell you they love you
> Downs: You can't kiss them.


Sad, ain't it?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no
dude, im like... 14


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Virtual Women
> Ups: They do what you want, never break up with you, and tell you they love you
> Downs: You can't touch them.


Yeah, but they're... not real, so they're pointless?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Virtual Women
> Ups: They do what you want, never break up with you, and tell you they love you
> Downs: You can't touch them. Can lie about there age making them 40 years old.
> Can never see them without webcam


More downs =P


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah..... but they do anything you want them to... ;D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 24, 2009)

Garret i'm not talking about online women i'm talking about virtual women, like ones that have computer brains and are made of pixels...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

WTF mega?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

Hay, only I'm allowed to be the emo furry.

>=|


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless someone gives them a personality. :U


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't understand what i'm talking about. >.>


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, and you don't always know if they're really women....


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

Heres my theory:

You don't know true love until you're old enough to drive.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 24, 2009)

everybody at my school "loves" me.i dont mean love as in romantic im mean everyone likes me.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course they're not really women, they're data in a dating video game.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I do.

You want a robot... Real fun.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, robots are sexy.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Feb 24, 2009)

My boyfriend never calls me anymore. Mabey its cuz me and him broke up....?
<small>=*^.^*=</small>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many sexy bot have you seen...?

Pics in PM


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> My boyfriend never calls me anymore. Mabey its cuz me and him broke up....?
> <small>=*^.^*=</small>


LOL

That tells us something.


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who knows, maybe they are


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K brb gotta go play game and take screenshot.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 24, 2009)

<3 furries.


----------



## JJH (Feb 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* love.
> *coughimonlysayingthatbecauseigotdumpedtodaycough*


orlly nao?

Well, this can be the end of Season 1 of The Soap Opera Nobody Wants to Watch.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

Mega...I don't want to see guys BTW.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 24, 2009)

Talk about furries. Now.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> <3 furries.


Everyone should.


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Talk about furries. Now.


furries?


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, no, no

I think I recall Mega saying 'Once I break up with my gf, I'll go straight to you'

(You being FS)


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://fchan.us/src/f_1230720106639_fa1186697678.fluffkevlar_pax.jpg


----------



## JJH (Feb 24, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Talk about furries. Now.


Meester Sparks


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Arctic Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG LOL! That's so funny


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Talk about furries. Now.


Fine


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't supposed to be funny D=


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

First post of this page, pl0x


----------



## JJH (Feb 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> First post of this page, pl0x


lulno


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's twist that happens in the last minute of the episode. We don't see what happens until season 2.


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Arctic Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg it wasn't? It looks so funny XD


----------



## JJH (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qouthe the Dee Aef,

GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Arctic Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres this cool thing called DVR.

\/\/00+


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

Its true.


----------



## JJH (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means leave?

New level of stupid: ACQUIRED!


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 24, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. 

Screw love.


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Arctic Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah why are you saying leave? I'm not stupid but I don't understand what you MEAN


----------



## JJH (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mocked the furry. You must leave. 

NAO


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Arctic Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh so now I get it.... so these furries.....you praise them?


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You obviously _are_ stupid.

My sister with the IQ level of a toddler knows what a furry is, and she is 9 years old.


----------



## JJH (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're better than you.


----------



## Sab (Feb 24, 2009)

i don't really love someone... no need to at 14... there are people i highly respect tho


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Arctic Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh and you judge me without even knowing me? Real mature


----------



## JJH (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inorite?


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 24, 2009)

http://fchan.us/src/f_1235260079639.devilkitten_devilkitten04.jpg

Took damn long enough.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really think you should stop posting.

If you know what good for you.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you haven't done the best job of fending for yourself here.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, mature.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7130202/1/#new


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Arctic Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not leaving, but not because of any of you. None of this has to do with the topic of love


----------



## Sab (Feb 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everyone in the world that doesn't knows you judges you without knowing you


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Arctic Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Just read that thread.

I had an outburst of laughing.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 24, 2009)

http://fchan.us/src/f_1235260150639.dingbat_vixenkini.jpg

The believe this IS on-topic, actually.
My definition of love. <333


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> http://fchan.us/src/f_1235260150639.dingbat_vixenkini.jpg
> 
> The believe this IS on-topic, actually.
> My definition of love. <333


I just jizzed.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> http://fchan.us/src/f_1235260150639.dingbat_vixenkini.jpg
> 
> The believe this IS on-topic, actually.
> My definition of love. <333


Once again...
meh 

*hides*


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 24, 2009)

lovee :3 ?, hmmm . im like really hated xP ..   ):


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH GO GET SOME GAY *censored.2.0* ALREADY


----------



## JJH (Feb 24, 2009)

May_Rukia said:
			
		

> lovee :3 ?, hmmm . im like really hated xP ..   ):


orlly nao? Tila Tequila is a bisexual bachelorette  looking for love.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would if I wasn't supposed to be doing homework.

... and if my mom and sister weren't in the same room.


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 24, 2009)

but im not, and im fine the way I am ! (i have NOTHING against anyone )  i was just saying . I dont care if im not loved  xP lol ... anyways .... lets finish this ..... im done posting on this topic xP lolzzz ! byess !


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

9 users reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous)
Members: #Garrett, May_Rukia, dragonflamez, JJH, lilypad, Sab 

ORLY? bye then.


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 24, 2009)

I just dont wanna start anything ^.^


----------



## JJH (Feb 24, 2009)

May_Rukia said:
			
		

> I just dont wanna start anything ^.^


Then why post in the first place?


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 24, 2009)

idk ..... :s  I read it and i Wanteed to say something thats it .. I really dont wanna start anything so can we stop . like . arguing plz ?  i dont wanna make fights !


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

You said you were leaving yes?


----------



## Sab (Feb 24, 2009)

who here thinks softball is a **** sport?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> who here thinks softball is a **** sport?


Do you?


----------



## Sab (Feb 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no cuz i'm a girl and i'm strait. but so many people are like "thats a **** sport" and i mean my friends call my a **** as a joke not to be mean or anything... but its just as much of a **** sport as basketball or anything else


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a gurl? Woah didn't see that lmao.


----------



## Sab (Feb 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup...


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 24, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..Garrett her name is Sabrina......<small><small><small><small><small>wow....</small></small></small></small></small>

It's not a **** sport. WTF.
It's a sport, like any other.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh sh- I got a game over and my virtual girlfriend got killed my thugs.


----------



## Sab (Feb 24, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you!


----------



## RiiRii (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow! To bad no one likes me!


----------

